# Sicherheitsbewertung MRK-Schrauber



## daniel80 (19 Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich konzipiere eine Roboter-Zelle für eine MRK-Applikation. Hierbei sollen Kabelklemmen mit einem MRK-Schrauber festgezogen werden. Da der Bediener zusätzlich die Kabel festhalten soll, muss die Applikation kollaborativ sein. 

Einige Hersteller bieten Schrauber-Systeme an, bei denen eine Überwurfhülse über den Bit gezogen wird, die bei Kontakt zurück federt, was wiederum von einer Sensorik erkannt wird, die den Roboter still setzt, also eine lupenreine Sicherheitsfunktion ausführen, die bewertet werden muss. Durch die MRK-Applikation (Nähe des Bedieners zum Schrauber), des verwendeten Werkzeuges (Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher, also vorn spitz) ergibt sich ein hohes Verletzungsrisiko, oder in PL ausgedrückt: 

S2 (schwere Verletzung)
F2 (hohe Gefährdungsexposition)

Ergo: Mindestens PLd. Bisher wurden meine Anfragen nach der Sicherheitsbewertung des Schraubers nur dürftig beantwortet (vielleicht gehe ich das auch falsch an??), einer verwendet für die Lageerkennung der Hülse einen "Feld-Wald-Wiesen"-Sensor ohne grosse Sicherheitskennzahlen. Wie wäre der Schrauber in dem Fall zu bewerten?


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe erfolgreich mit der Fa.Stöger-Automation eine Schraub-MRK-Applikation gemacht.
Incl. sicherem Sensor als Hülsenabfrage.
Fa. Weber ist auch dabei, einen MRK-Schrauber auf den Markt zu bringen.
Gesehen habe ich ihn schon...


----------



## daniel80 (19 Juli 2019)

OK - und wie hast du die Risikobeurteilung dieser Sicherheitsfunktion aufgezogen? Geben die Hersteller die Angaben zum Sensor raus?


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2019)

Na klar, wieso nicht?


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

Das weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls habe ich bislang nichts von denen bekommen. 

Welche Daten (PL usw.) hat Stöger denn zu dem Sensor raus gegeben?


----------



## Tommi (22 Juli 2019)

Hinter dem "Sensor" verbirgt sich ein Standard M12 Sicherheitsnäherungsschalter mit OSSD (PLd)
eines namhaften Herstellers. In dessen technischen Daten stehen die relevanten Werte.


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

Perfekt. Da scheint Stöger etwas weiter zu sein, als der Mitbewerber aus derselben Region. Die tun sich da gerade etwas schwer...

War das ein Schrauber aus dem Standard-Sortiment?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2019)

@Thommi
Wie lief das mit der Integration in den MRK-Robi?
Gesamt-CE, Validierung, Einhaltung der Grenzwerte für Kräfte, ...
Bei MRK ist das ja ein "..." Thema 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (22 Juli 2019)

Komplett Eigenleistung.

CE Kennzeichnung machen wir schon viele Jahre selbst. 2*Einbauerklärung von Robby und Schrauber
als Vorlage+Risikobewertung für das System. Dann haben wir uns auch noch ein eigenes 
Kraftmessgerät mit Druckmessfolien angeschafft. Da die Messerei immer Messen und dann
Optimieren der Konturen ist, geht das gar nicht anders.
 Die Applikationen haben es bisher immer hergegeben, daß die
Grenzwerte unterschritten waren. Das kann auch mal anders sein...


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die Applikationen haben es bisher immer hergegeben, daß die
> Grenzwerte unterschritten waren. Das kann auch mal anders sein...



Und ganz besonders wenn man Schrauben als Applikation hat


----------



## Tommi (23 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Perfekt. Da scheint Stöger etwas weiter zu sein, als der Mitbewerber aus derselben Region. Die tun sich da gerade etwas schwer...
> 
> War das ein Schrauber aus dem Standard-Sortiment?



einfach mal googeln...


----------

